

Are there any sites for selling iOS apps? - nhangen

I have an iPhone/iPad app that I've built and I'm looking to sell it and move on to other projects. The app makes good money (between paid and free versions w/ ads, around $10-$30/day over the past 4 months, and has pretty good reviews.<p>It's a matter of changing interests, and lack of time/budget to make the improvements I'd like to.<p>If interested, the app is http://zazensuite.com/iOS - there is also a Mac App that should be live this week.
======
uptown
You could use Flippa.com to sell it. Just include your website and app as part
of the package, and it should meet your needs.

